# Star Wars Fans, Prepare to Flame!



## CannibalKiller (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, so the main point of this thread is just to get something off my chest.
So... the prequels. Prequels, prequels, prequels. 
Not a big fan of The Phantom Menace, and I can see why people would hate the first 2 prequels.
BUT, Revenge of the Sith is one of the coolest fucking films I've ever seen. There I said it. I liked Revenge of the Sith. Come at me movie terrorists Everything about that film was fucking sweet. The connecting the dots, the way Lucas completed the saga. The characters, despite becoming the villain Anakin was an incredibly relatable character and I felt sorry for him all the way through. Also, the special effects were unbelievable. If you weren't mesmerized by that final lightsaber duel you are not human.
Well, that's it. Feel free to flame me.
P.S: Attack of the Clones wasn't that bad either :trollface:


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd say that final lightsaber duel was one of the only redeeming parts of the movie 

I couldn't stand Hayden Christensen's acting  almost all his lines sound like they were just being read off a page to me, same thing in The Clone Wars. The bad scripts didn't help either. 

IMO Episode I was the best of the prequels, they went downhill from there and plunged into worse and worse CGI-fests.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 23, 2012)

I love all star wars... Star trek is fucking terrible.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 23, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> I love all star wars... Star trek is fucking terrible.



I could not disagree more.

Don't get me wrong, I like the original Star Wars, but Star Wars in general is more like a juvenile fantasy in space for me (especially the prequel trilogy was geared to children).

Star Trek on the other hand, presents a wonderful view for humanity moving beyond it's barbaric origins and moving towards a brighter future. It's much more adult fair for a more discerning audience.

Apples and Oranges at the end of the day.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 23, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I could not disagree more.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the original Star Wars, but Star Wars in general is more like a juvenile fantasy in space for me (especially the prequel trilogy was geared to children).
> 
> ...


 The 3 original star wars are 1000000000000 times better then the prequels. Star trek is just boring to me.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 23, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I could not disagree more.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the original Star Wars, but Star Wars in general is more like a juvenile fantasy in space for me (especially the prequel trilogy was geared to children).
> 
> ...



yeah it's not even a fair comparison between the two franchises tbh. especially when one is only based from 6 movies and the other has several series' that span from the 60s, the late 80s and into the 2000s, on top of a number of movies that vary in quality.

honestly, in watching the Star Wars movies again in recent years, I can't help but feel that they're overly cliched, poorly acted (for the most part) and have dreadful dialogue. however, the original films were a big part of my childhood so I still enjoy them for the whole nostalgia aspect, but I'd take the complexity and nuance of the Star Trek universe any day.

edit: that said, the lightsaber fight at the end of episode 3 was indeed badass


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 23, 2012)

Effects don't make a good film.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 23, 2012)

I love all of the Star Wars films. The original trilogy certainly has a special place in my heart but I still enjoy all of them. 

I need to go put ky knife away now....thought you were starting a thread to talk shot on the greatest movie series ever. 

Get cut over this people do.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 23, 2012)

George Lucas' biggest problem is that he's a poor director of actors. If an actor is good enough, they can overcome it, such as Ewan McGregor, but Hayden Christensen and Natalie Portman (who would, thankfully, eventually becomes an excellent actress despite these films) were definitely not up to the task.

In any case, I'll take Star Trek any day of the week.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2012)

I loved the original trilogy, and The Phantom Menace. I really thought that one was well done. I wasn't too mad one the ones after. Anakin's transition to the dark side wasn't believable, and I felt like he was being stupid, so I just ended up disliking him instead of feeling sorry for him. I think that was partly down to bad script writing, and partly down to a wrong choice in regards to the actor. He's not a bad actor, just didn't feel like he was right for someone who would become one of the greatest film villains of all time. That being said, EP III has the best lightsaber duels of all the films, and looked awesome. Plus the scene where Anakin gets fucked up by Obi Wan was brutal.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 23, 2012)

Honestly I liked the prequals. Even though I saw the flaws in the movie as I got older. Bad acting, and etc. 

But otherwise I thought they were good. Yoda's lightsaber parts were awesome! 

But honestly I am hoping one day they will do some more movies. Like how Yoda and the council came into play and etc (that would be really cool) or if they would do a movie about Jango. 

From what I know even in general there were suppose to be 9-12 movies in general (but it never happened.) Anyway, maybe there's a new hope. 

But I hope they never go forward with the story; it would never be the same without the actors and actresses from the movies before.


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 23, 2012)

My main problem with Star Wars exists in every movie except the 2 part Clone Wars animated movie(seriously, Mace Windu pulling the bolts out of droids was awesome). Jedi have access to such amazing potential, but what do Jedi use the force for, more than anything? Opening/closing doors. 

Even in the CG series, there was an episode where Anakin and Obi Wan are leaping to catch a vial containing some virus capable of wiping out planets. Why not just snatch it out of the air with telekenesis?

For me, Star Wars is awesome-more so in concept than execution. Even the original trilogy isn't that great watching it as an adult.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 23, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I loved the original trilogy, and The Phantom Menace. I really thought that one was well done. I wasn't too mad one the ones after. Anakin's transition to the dark side wasn't believable, and I felt like he was being stupid, so I just ended up disliking him instead of feeling sorry for him. I think that was partly down to bad script writing, and partly down to a wrong choice in regards to the actor. He's not a bad actor, just didn't feel like he was right for someone who would become one of the greatest film villains of all time. That being said, EP III has the best lightsaber duels of all the films, and looked awesome. Plus the scene where Anakin gets fucked up by Obi Wan was brutal.




I always thought that EP III didn't make any sense, I mean anakin just comes off as stupid and even when I was like 5 years old (when I first saw EP I) I could tell that palpatine was the sith, I mean seriously how god damn stupid are the jedi? Id say the biggest fail in all of these movies is the scene were the 3 jedi and mace windu go to kill the emperor and everyone but mace is completely defenseless and can't even block once, yet in the star wars cartoon kit fisto blocks general grevious' blocks like nothing. And seriously why the fuck would anakin think she would die during child birth? That makes no fucking sense, and then he ends up being the one that "killed" her? And the yoda vs emperor fight makes no sense, yoda absorbs the lightning and then shoots it back and the emperor doesn't fall but he does and then thinks he failed? Plus when their throwing shit at each other yoda stops one and makes it spin (which takes fucking forever) and then palpatine is like surprised when it starts flying toward him like he didn't see yoda make it spin for 20 seconds.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2012)

I will say that, in the theater, the opening sequence for ep 3 was amazing. 

I'm trying to stay positive, here.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 23, 2012)

The only thing I liked about the Prequel Trilogy was the Clone Troppers and all of the expanded universe they have been included. Republic Commando, Battlefront, ect. Finally generic soldiers that are interesting. Then again this could be my interest in science fiction armies. 2224 in my name is Commander Cody's number


----------



## Choop (Sep 23, 2012)

Revenge of the Sith is pretty terrible. I guess it's better than the first two prequels, but that isn't saying a whole lot. ><


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 23, 2012)

Hate the prequels hate the prequels hate the prequels
The third one I find decent, actually, but still a damn shame.

I think this video will sum up the first movie in a nutshell.
As well as Anakin in the following movies.




As far as the saber duels in the prequels, they were way too flashy for my taste and really separated themselves from the rest of the movie, if that makes sense.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 23, 2012)

Episode one would be SOOOOOO much better if weren't for jar jar annoyinks.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 23, 2012)

Mexi said:


> yeah it's not even a fair comparison between the two franchises tbh. especially when one is only based from 6 movies and the other has several series' that span from the 60s, the late 80s and into the 2000s, on top of a number of movies that vary in quality.
> 
> honestly, in watching the Star Wars movies again in recent years, I can't help but feel that they're overly cliched, poorly acted (for the most part) and have dreadful dialogue. however, the original films were a big part of my childhood so I still enjoy them for the whole nostalgia aspect, but I'd take the complexity and nuance of the Star Trek universe any day.
> 
> edit: that said, the lightsaber fight at the end of episode 3 was indeed badass



Number of films doesn't mean anything. The phantom menace made 1,027,044,677 alone and almost every single person I've met has at least one star wars on DVD/Blu ray. Not to mention how much other profit there is like toys, clothing, HELL people have star wars furniture... And if you guys think the star wars prequels are bad don't even get me started on how overrated the harry potter films are, and how bad the first 3 were.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 23, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> As far as the saber duels in the prequels, they were way too flashy


Summed up in one gif:


----------



## Necris (Sep 23, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Number of films doesn't mean anything. The phantom menace made 1,027,044,677 alone and almost every single person I've met has at least one star wars on DVD/Blu ray.


I only have the original trilogy on VHS. 

I honestly haven't seen episode two or three. Episode One I saw with my father and brother the day it came out and I don't remember a single thing about it clearly. From what I've heard that may be something to be thankful for.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 24, 2012)

The prequels are better.


----------



## Pat_tct (Sep 24, 2012)

I would love to see modern movies build around the story of kyle katarn and his era of star wars. Jedi Knight as a movies basically.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a movie about Yoda. Spanning 3,000 years...that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 24, 2012)

You have to enjoy the prequels for what they are. Are they better than the originals? Of course not. The prequels may not have some of the better story telling elements and character dialogue that the originals did, but they are still enjoyable movies written in a universe that we all enjoy.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 24, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Summed up in one gif:


That's what I thought I looked like when I was 10. I loved Revenge Of The Sith but it could be a sentimental thing because I used my saved money and took my dad to see it a few days after fathers day, but it isn't the movie was just cool.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 24, 2012)

Bearing in mind I got into Star Wars when I was a little kid that just wanted flashy effects and cool sounds, I don't think the script matters to me in any of the films. Nor the acting. I love Ep III because it had brilliant effects, perfect choreography etc. While that doesn't necessarily make a good film, it makes for a fun couple of hours.
Of course, if you want a real good sci-fi flick you need to watch 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Origin (Sep 24, 2012)

I assume you've read the book to 2001? When I finished that thing I just stared at a wall for ten fucking minutes. Blew my mind even more than the movie. 

ON TOPIC....I didn't at all like the prequels as much as I felt they had none of the feel/charming (well-done) acting/dignity of the originals..in addition to everything else of course haha. Having everything HAPPEN to fit together, ie C3P0 being built by Anakin out of pure chance, meeting Chewbacca on Kashyyyk, to me felt like an over-aggro to try and say 'HEY! LOOK AT THIS CHARACTER! REMEMBER HIM? HE'S IN IT TOO! HI!' and it kind of ruins the believability of the entire thing not just being a cameo circus. (I'm talking about believability in a sci-fantasy series oh god..) 

Granted, the lightsaber duels were much better - if I deny that I'm just gonna look like an asshole. The fight between Vader and Kenobi in the original is cringe-worthy after seeing some of the shit in V, VI and the prequels. Though of course...how the fuck are you going to know what to do when you're the first people to ever do one?  Regardless, some great choreography on later fights. Obviously this is all from someone who grew up fascinated with the originals etc etc nostalgia is gross. But I've given the prequels many chances, and though they held my attention (must be good enough!), I don't really...consider them...canon in the end.  

By the way, if anyone wants to see a great/fixed version of the original after the Lucas monster got his sticky cheese fingers all over it, check out Star Wars Revisited by Adywan. Fucking great job, it sent tingles down my spine to watch it.


----------



## MstrH (Sep 24, 2012)

I grew up on the original trilogy! (yes, that means I'm old) I also saw the prequels when they came out. Ep I & II were: meh.. Ep III was actually kind of good. 

But, yes, overall most of the acting in the prequels was kind of wooden. Not to say the originals had the best acting in history.....

Perhaps a better director could've elicited better performances from the prequel cast, I don't know. 

Too bad Irvin Kershner (Empire) or Richard Marquand (Return of the Jedi) weren't able (or alive in Marquand's case) to direct any of the prequels. Farming out the direction of those two movies were probably two of the best decisions Lucas made.

I think Lucas got a little overprotective of his story and delved a little too deep into self indulgence when he took total control of the prequels. There might have been some valuable outside perspective that could have made these films surpass the originals. Who knows?


----------



## Mexi (Sep 24, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> _*Number of films doesn't mean anything*_. The phantom menace made 1,027,044,677 alone and almost every single person I've met has at least one star wars on DVD/Blu ray. Not to mention how much other profit there is like toys, clothing, HELL people have star wars furniture... And if you guys think the star wars prequels are bad don't even get me started on how overrated the harry potter films are, and how bad the first 3 were.



I was more referring to the discrepancy between the actual material/content of the two franchises. one only has 6 movies to draw story from to give us the impression of what that universe is like. Star Trek, on the other hand, can draw from many series' and movies that create a far more detailed (albeit dry at times) and a more complete-feeling universe.

The complexity that comes from that amount of detail also affects its marketability, I'd say. you mentioned Star Wars and the toys, but you forgot about LucasArts and the countless Star Wars games they've made/published of quality that ranges from awful to awesome. I'm sure that they've made a pretty penny from all that either way. By contrast, most Star Trek games have sucked terribly or fall into the trap of being too watered down for the Trekkies or too nerdy/cerebral for the casual gamer, leaving them with no real market. like Mordacain said though, apples and oranges.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 24, 2012)

^ Pretty much. The last good Star Trek video game was Bridge Commander, and that came out in 2002. 

Also, @SuperMutant, I would take the first 3 Harry Potter movies over the Star Wars prequel trilogy any day of the week. While the first two are archetypal Chris Columbus films, they're still good, which is more than can be said for Ep. 1 and 2. Prisoner of Azkaban is easily one of the best of the series, only really topped by Deathly Hallows pt. 2. It's almost a shame that Alfonso Cuaron didn't return to direct anymore HP movies, until you realize that he left to direct Children of Men, which is easily one of the best films of the past ten years.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 24, 2012)

In May or June, I watched all of them in order for the first time as an adult. I don't like the movie franchise much, TBH, but I felt the first three episodes were better scripted and acted, as well as serving amazingly at being prequels. Seeing how the second half of the series 'mirrors' the first half was very interesting to me.


----------



## Choop (Sep 24, 2012)

Speechless. ;-;


----------



## Semichastny (Sep 26, 2012)

TBH the Extended Universe is much more dynamic and interesting then any of the movies.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 26, 2012)

The comic books>Everything.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Sep 26, 2012)

Look at it this way.

"A New Hope" (or what people in their 30s and beyond call Star Wars) was basically an indie film that hit the ground running. Lucas was well ahead of his time and was not above risking his credibility (what little he had at the time anyway) to forge frontiers. It was meant to be a "hot rods meets junkyard sci-fi" kind of experiment. He "borrowed" story elements from the likes of some master film makers and had quite something put together. It was witty, adventurous, had heart and a bit of silly for good measure. In the end, it was not too serious about itself. 

"Empire Strikes Back" came along and introduced some seriousness and plot that just pushed the Star Wars Dogma to a level that is really hard to beat...even in this day and age. Others have said it in this thread..but the writing and directing were superb. It MADE everything else that came after it possible. It was dark, enveloping, revealing, showed depth of characters that you would have not guessed existed...etc etc.

Once "Return of the Jedi" came along...it was already too big for the model that was developed to support it. Writing in characters to appeal to kids...and to market to them cheapens the value of the story...and this is where Lucasfilm has "jumped the shark"

I am not hating on the 3 prequels....I actually enjoyed them all in their own way. But if you look simply at the continuity, story, and dialogue of the original 3 (specifically "Empire") you need to see that most of what came afterward does not even remotely measure up. 

I will say that I am a huge fan of the flash and brilliance of fire fights, space opera and lightsaber duels. Its what I head to first when I pop those movies in to watch them. But aside from that, there is far less to hold the prequels together.
I am trying to put some objectivity into my subjectivity.

I just did an awards searches on the 6 films separately. Of the major awards given to the films (Oscars etc) you will a huge divide between the 2 sets of films. I know that is not a fair judgement, but that alone speaks volumes.

I sign off on this....as always a HUGE SW fan.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Summed up in one gif:



The rest of that fight is fucking awesome. There are some terrible bits in the original trilogy in terms of the fights.


----------



## darren (Sep 26, 2012)

Han shot first.


----------



## Choop (Sep 26, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The rest of that fight is fucking awesome. There are some terrible bits in the original trilogy in terms of the fights.



There's more to the fights in the original trilogy than just flashy woosh-woosh. All of the lightsaber duels in the original trilogy serve the plot on an emotional level, in that way they are more dynamic. I don't think I was invested at all into any of the fights from the prequels emotionally, mostly because of the horribly flat characters. -.-


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 26, 2012)

the only thing i like about star wars is Darth Maul cause he looks badass and is a badass but he dies waay to easily in the movie.


----------



## Amonihil (Sep 27, 2012)

Xiphos68 said:


> Anyway, maybe there's a new hope.













I like all the movies so come at me!


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 27, 2012)

phantom menace was a kids movie, the second prequel was lame, and revenge of the sith was ok at best, but definitely was capped off with the shitty NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO at the end, got up and left right then in the theatre

i'd love to see star wars continue as a movie, but george lucas should not be involved with writing or directing it, ever. he's lost the original vision of star wars


----------



## sakeido (Sep 27, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The rest of that fight is fucking awesome. There are some terrible bits in the original trilogy in terms of the fights.



the original trilogy they had a world class fencer choreograph the scenes, so while they are understated they are very realistic and tense depictions of what a fight between two guys wielding weapons that easily kill or dismember would look like.

imo #1 mistake with the prequel trilogy (aside from Jar Jar and the nonsenical plots and godawful dialogue) - killing Darth Maul in the first movie. 

how the hell did Lucas miss that one of the biggest, most important parts of the original trilogy was the hugely menacing presence of Vader in all three films? 

instead of one awesome Vader instead he had Maul (awesome) Dooku (very forgettable) and Grevous (he was alright I guess).

if every movie featured an epic fight with Darth Maul in it they'd be better. the fight with maul, obi-wan and Liam Neeson was incredible. the fight in Revenge of the Sith looked pretty but the ending was so dumb "I have the higher ground!" then anakin is such an idiot he jumps in such a way Obi-Wan can chop off both his legs and one arm with one move


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 27, 2012)

darren said:


> Han shot first.



Greedo shot first. He just had terrible aim.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 27, 2012)

sakeido said:


> " then anakin is such an idiot he jumps in such a way Obi-Wan can chop off both his legs and one arm with one move



Yeah...I never got why he didn't just jump to the side...


----------



## NemesisTheory (Sep 28, 2012)

I will not be happy until Clive Barker and Guillermo del Toro collaborate on a weekly big budget series covering each book of The New Jedi Order. If people don't get to see sadomasochistic bio-tech driven aliens from outside the known galaxy along with Jacen Solo done proper justice on screen and see what Jedi can _really_ do, its a waste of the entire franchise.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 28, 2012)

sakeido said:


> the original trilogy they had a world class fencer choreograph the scenes, so while they are understated they are very realistic and tense depictions of what a fight between two guys wielding weapons that easily kill or dismember would look like.
> 
> imo #1 mistake with the prequel trilogy (aside from Jar Jar and the nonsenical plots and godawful dialogue) - killing Darth Maul in the first movie.
> 
> ...



I can agree with this, but as for the fighting style I think it makes sense that the first three are more understated. Luke had less training and so wouldn't have the finesse of Anakin and Obi-Wan, both of whom are very old by the time of the third trilogy and would have probably been a lot slower as a result. In the prequel trilogy, we see much younger, better trained lot of Jedis fighting and so they're going to be much faster paced, flashy fights.


----------



## Choop (Sep 28, 2012)

Well in the original trilogy it's been said that Lucas wanted the lightsaber to appear as if it had weight to it somehow, and that it'd take both hands to wield it properly. In the prequels it was just how fast you could swing it above all else, probably because special effects for it were easier to do.

Also apparently age doesn't matter with how good you can fight with a lightsaber in the prequels, look at the emperor and yoda. >< TBH, I'm not sure why either of these characters even had lightsabers. In RotJ the emperor talked as if he was above it, like the lightsaber was just a toy, and yoda seemed to be above it as well and promoted balance in the force above all else. Oh wait, balance in the midi-chlorians, thanks prequels.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread is 7 years old.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thrawn Trilogy movies.....


Just sayin.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 28, 2012)

George Lucas probably doesn't even know who Thrawn is.


----------



## -42- (Sep 28, 2012)

OP has an opinion, and it happens to be the wrong one.

/thread


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 29, 2012)

Xaios said:


> George Lucas probably doesn't even know who Thrawn is.



I don't even think he cares.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 29, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd like to see a movie about Yoda. Spanning 3,000 years...that's pretty interesting.



Wasn't he only 900?


----------



## slowro (Sep 29, 2012)

ANY star wars is better than nothing!
Over analysing movies has done nothing but ruin them for me so I just enjoy the moment


----------

